# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل كتاب تنبيه الغافلين لأبي الليث السمرقندي / نسخة ثانية

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته بعد انقطاع طويل عن تحميل نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها ومخطوطة اليوم هي :

كتاب تنبه الغافلين 
للإمام الفقيه ابي الليث السمرقندي الحنفي رحمه الله


بيانات المخطوط :
=======
اسم المخطوط :: تنبيه الغافلين
اسم المؤلف :أبو الليث نصر بن محمد السمرقندي الحنفي
رقم المخطوط : Ms. or. 380
عدد الاوراق : 191
تاريخ النسخ: يوم السبت سنة 874 هـ
اسم الناسخ : حمزة بن سعيد
الحالة : تام   كامل 
مصدر المخطوط :  مكتبة جامعة لايبزيك / المانيا 
ملاحظات: الكتاب مطبوع متداول, وهذا الكتاب القيم لم ينل حظه من الاهتمام والتحقيق اللائق به على رغم تعدد طبعاته وكثرتها, فهو كتاب يروي فيه مؤلفه الاحاديث باسناده المتصل

تحميل المخطوط : 

الرابط الاول /  الرابط الثاني

صفحة تحميل النسخة الأولى
ــــــــــــــ
اعط مجانا كما تأخذ مجانا
اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا
اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا

موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------

